# New Teacher



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A blonde gets a job as a teacher

She notices a boy in the field standing alone, while all the other kids are running around having fun. 
She takes pity on him and decides to speak to him.

'You ok?' she says.

'Yes.' he says.

'You can go and play with the other kids you know' she says.

'It's best I stay here.' he says.

'Why?' says the blonde.

The boy says,

"Because I'm the f*****g goal keeper"


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> A blonde gets a job as a teacher
> 
> She notices a boy in the field standing alone, while all the other kids are running around having fun.
> She takes pity on him and decides to speak to him.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Made me laugh. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT_CL (Aug 25, 2013)

ha! :lol:


----------

